# Connaître son solde de données sur son iPad 3g



## sheldon21 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, J'ai acheté un iPad 3g et j'aurais aimé savoir, s'il était possible de suivre la consommation des données restantes de mon forfait 3g sous swisscom.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Filou76 (31 Mai 2010)

Je me posais la meme question et j'ai eu Swisscom au telephone, resultat:

- actuellement il n'est pas possible de connaitre le solde sur l'iPad pour le moment.
- soit on mets la sim dans un autre telephone (dur avec la micro sim), soit on telephone a la hotline,...

Ils m'ont dit qu'une application sms sortira prochainement pour iPad avec laquelle
Elle on pourra gerer notre abo et voir le solde disponible, par contre ils n'ont pas pu me donner de date exact, elle est encore en dev chez eu.


----------



## sheldon21 (13 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations. Dans ce cas plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2010)

Avec l'application SwisscomBill, ça ne marche pas?


----------

